# Mini landscape rock



## Joecoral (17 Aug 2008)

Don't suppose anyone has a photo of how much roughly 10kg of mini landscape rock looks like?
I'm tempted to put some in my new scape, but not sure how much to use
Joe


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Aug 2008)

half of this... i had 20kg


----------



## planter (17 Aug 2008)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Don't suppose anyone has a photo of how much roughly 10kg of mini landscape rock looks like?
> I'm tempted to put some in my new scape, but not sure how much to use
> Joe




Best advice is to buy more than you will need (if poss) its useful to have different shapes and sizes to hand so you can play with different combinations. What you dont use in this scape you will use in another. This is where buying your rocks from your LFS rather than online can save you money. Instore you get to handle and choose from a large selection of stones rather than relying on what your sent!


----------



## Joecoral (17 Aug 2008)

ah, seems 10kg should be more than enough then, I only want a few small-ish pieces to surround the base of my wood
thanks planter


----------

